# Tarpon report - Packery and Mansfield



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

sorry for the cross post, but this is much easier......

http://extremecoast.com/reports/report071412.php

Bite was pretty good for 7 days in a row.....first four at Packery, then three days at Mansfield......we got a lot of information for the Tarpon Oberservation Network (which all of you need to sign up for and log your data if you haven't already)......log on here

http://gis-apps.tpwd.state.tx.us/TarponObservationNetwork/Default.aspx

AND, you get an awesome poster sent to you by Art when you log on....

good luck out there....
snookered


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Good report. With all that tarpon action, I sure wouldn't call the trip a bust. Sounds like a real good time to me. Interesting photos also. Thanks for posting.


----------



## FishNFam (Jun 24, 2010)

We were out there at PM, too. I am obviously on the very other side of the learning curve than you.....as you can see from some of my other posts here and the pictures of the tarpon I'm NOT posting (cuz we didn't catch them!). When I read your report, it seems as though you are generally casting to a specific fish you see rolling--is that generally the case? We were just pulling up & drifting through the bait/birds, letting kids cast to the smacks while we had live bait drifting behind the boat & casting spoons & coonpops otherwise. Problem with the live mullet is they kept getting hammered by sharks & kings. Should we not just drift baits, but cast to specific fish?


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

FishNFam said:


> When I read your report, it seems as though you are generally casting to a specific fish you see rolling--is that generally the case? Should we not just drift baits, but cast to specific fish?


yes, it sounds simple, but you should fish in the areas that the tarpon are hanging out in.....they seem to like the deeper part of the channel there at PM during the day, closer to the north jetty, and then in the evenings work up onto the flat, closer to the south jetty....

in addition, when the tide is ripping either in or out of the channel, they will go to the beach side to get out of the current.....

one important piece of advice I can give you is that these Texas tarpon seem a little motor shy on the middle and lower coast.....unlike Boca Grande where you can almost run over their heads and they'll still bite, these guys go down and out when there's boat traffic.....

hope this helps a little.....keep your eyes peeled out there....
snookered


----------

